# How Long Before Pantsu Divorces Ralph?



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Thursday at 5:51 PM)

Today, Eatin' Ralph married his child (molesting) bride at a drive-thru wedding chapel in Las Vegas. Like all things in his life, it's bound to go wrong. But when can we expect Meigh to finally get fed up and walk away with half of his possessions?


----------



## Mister Mint (Thursday at 5:52 PM)

She's too stupid and locked into needing validation from him. He's going to divorce her when younger minor internet clout-seekers come calling.


----------



## Truly Rural (Thursday at 5:54 PM)

As soon as she realizes that Ralph ain't paying for the goodies her father used to pay for, so soon


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Thursday at 5:55 PM)

Considering their marriage is based on spite, maybe a year?


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Thursday at 5:58 PM)

After Ralph goes bankrupt since daddy isn't supporting her, or he dies/goes to jail.


----------



## Fortyone (Thursday at 5:59 PM)

If it was literally any other woman I would say within the year (probably within 6 months) but Pantsu is a disgusting no self-esteem loser with no friends, no career, no life, etc. who wants other women to fuck her "husband" so it's hard to say. She's basically his slave, and told her own family to go to hell. I think if anything Ralph would be the one to divorce her when he gets bored of the horse in the near future.

The one situation I could think of where she leaves Ralph is if an E-celeb with a bigger sub count shows interest in her.


----------



## Love Machine (Thursday at 5:59 PM)

Imagine marrying the Ralpha male lifestyle


----------



## Ghostie with the Mostie (Thursday at 6:01 PM)

Until another ralphamale sex tape with a teenager/prostitute is released, not for a while. Why would May want anyone else when she’s with the top of the sektur?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Thursday at 6:01 PM)

Never. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Waifu Days (Thursday at 6:07 PM)

I kept saying that Ralph and May would never marry. My reasoning was that there's nothing in it for Ralph. The horse is no victim and her status is greatly improved with some one to leech off of. Ralph will die before a divorce. Maybe he'll run off but May has no reason to run which is convenient enough for the poop eating pig to stay around.


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Thursday at 6:08 PM)

Soon enough that it won't be a divorce but an annulment.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Thursday at 6:14 PM)

2 more weeks. Totally. Surely. This time guys, this time.


----------



## disavow (Thursday at 6:20 PM)

ScamL Likely said:


> 2 more weeks


to stop the spread?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Thursday at 6:24 PM)

disavow said:


> to stop the spread?


Of Equine Flu (Rochester-25) yes. It's a new disease coming out in 2025.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Thursday at 6:29 PM)

I'm personally leaning more towards "Til Death", for two reasons.

Firstly, Til Death is likely less than 5 years away. It's absolutely fucked but we haven't even seen Ralph truly let himself go yet. He'll soon be so A-Logged that going out in public to hunt for drug addled hoes will no longer be feasible, so look forward to him drinking more than ever and eating nothing but Meigh's famous Kraft Mac and Cheese (with hotdogs cut up in it).

Secondly, Amanda is truly broken enough to stick this out. Like a kicked dog, she's come to appreciate even the negative attention. Also, she knows she's not a desirable commodity to anyone else now that she's fucked a tranny and will be spending every day of the next 17 years with a pig man's offspring. Imagine how dysgenic a Pantsu simp is


----------



## Lidl Drip (Thursday at 6:30 PM)

This marriage will be shorter than his first marriage. It will end when Ralph dies, which will be soon if he gets his wish. Then Meigh will be left with all his debt. Lmao.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Thursday at 6:36 PM)

Until Ralph’s death. I was in camp “She’s going to leave him” until more and more came out that she worked and manipulated her way into the relationship while Ralph was with Faith and she was with Digi. This is what she wants. Ralph won’t be able to stomach a divorce because it gives the alogs a win and it’s pretty clear Meigh is okay with Ralph cheating on her or having threesomes with prostitutes while she’s there, she even helped try to get Alice into a gunting. She’s been playing the drama up for attention, she can’t get enough of the killstream ride baby! Even if it means living in a concrete shack or going through periods where Ralph shit talks her and refuses to speak to her.

Abandon all reason with this relationship it’s not built on reason but a desire for a crumb of e-fame even if she has to suck it out of the gunt folds.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Thursday at 6:42 PM)

My 2023 prediction was that we'll get a divorce arc, I have until the end of the year.

In the meantime, once again, Congrats Ralph!


----------



## unclejeb1861 (Thursday at 6:54 PM)

Why isn't 'until death do they part' an option


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Thursday at 7:08 PM)

When Ralph's other kid hits puberty


----------



## Beak Thing (Thursday at 7:32 PM)

I mean it's not like she'd get any alimony lol


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Thursday at 7:43 PM)

You should have the Faith option where he finally does something despicable enough to drive her away. Though I can’t  imagine what that would be in PedoParty’s world. 
This freaky bitch ain’t leaving willingly.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Thursday at 8:01 PM)

Are they even legally married?


----------



## Tiger Jack (Thursday at 8:06 PM)

Pantsu’s not going to divorce Ralph. She got exactly what she wanted.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Thursday at 8:15 PM)

I imagine if she had a breaking point, it would have been reached by now.

Think of all the things that've happened during their relationship, and she's still marrying him. What more could he possibly do? How much further could he fall?

He's an alcoholic neglectful probably-abusive streamer who nosedived long ago now, living in a moldy crack shack, and everybody hates him, even her family which being with him means being estranged from and antagonistic with. And she's still choosing to marry him.

Even less dumb and crazy women than her often choose to weather and stick around through unimaginably horrible circumstances once they have a kid with a guy.


----------



## Telemeter (Thursday at 8:24 PM)

Poll's garbage, it lacks the "May is a widow by 2024" option.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Thursday at 8:29 PM)

Telemeter said:


> Poll's garbage, it lacks the "May is a widow by 2024" option.


Felt this was implied by the "forever" option. I will do better next time


----------



## Neil (Thursday at 8:31 PM)

Before the end of 2023.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Thursday at 8:32 PM)

Mantsu will stick it out for the baby, if only to fulfill her dream of being a stay-at-home child molester.


----------



## Jimmy Tarleton (Thursday at 8:38 PM)

She probably knows that there really is no need for divorce when Ralph's not long for this world anyway.


----------



## angery louis (Thursday at 8:44 PM)

I'm just so surprised that they actually went and got married... like... even after Ralph _obviously_ went to Los Vegas to bang some hookers while May stayed home with Rosie and asked for book suggestions so she could try to drown the pig snorting from several states away out baffles me to no end.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Thursday at 8:48 PM)

Telemeter said:


> Poll's garbage, it lacks the "May is a widow by 2024" option.


Til death do they part...


----------



## Pootella (Thursday at 8:57 PM)

angery louis said:


> even after Ralph _obviously_ went to Los Vegas to bang some hookers


*Black hookers, and he went down on them too! TOTAL RALPHAMALE VICTORY! HE ATE OUT A BLACK HOOKER!


----------



## Midnight Cooking (Thursday at 11:09 PM)

If they split up, does Meigh get the bowling trophy?


----------



## Harambe (Thursday at 11:47 PM)

Ralph is going to Divorce the Horse for an even more retarded, uglier stripper/crack whore when she gets pregnant again.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Thursday at 11:53 PM)

Midnight Cooking said:


> If they split up, does Meigh get the bowling trophy?


Did Ralph take that with him to Mexico but leave his mother's ashes? That would be hilariously fucked. 

But yeah naw, my fanfic is that Pantsu would start taking notes about what sort of crypto donations Ralph receives so she can use that evidence in court when discussing his financial status. One of Ralph's "greatest mentors" is Andrew Anglin, who promotes the use of Monero since it doesn't have a public record the way Bitcoin does. Ralph's too dumb to learn how to hide assets over seas but I'm sure he uses crypto to hide his actual income/net worth.

Damn the Chinese made trailer knick knacks, she's coming for Ralph's Beanie Baby coins


----------



## Midnight Cooking (Yesterday at 12:12 AM)

BigFanOfTheKillstream said:


> Did Ralph take that with him to Mexico but leave his mother's ashes? That would be hilariously fucked.
> 
> But yeah naw, my fanfic is that Pantsu would start taking notes about what sort of crypto donations Ralph receives so she can use that evidence in court when discussing his financial status. One of Ralph's "greatest mentors" is Andrew Anglin, who promotes the use of Monero since it doesn't have a public record the way Bitcoin does. Ralph's too dumb to learn how to hide assets over seas but I'm sure he uses crypto to hide his actual income/net worth.
> 
> Damn the Chinese made trailer knick knacks, she's coming for Ralph's Beanie Baby coins


If the trophy was left behind, we would have either heard of Harry destroying it like the belt, or we would have seen it up on ebay. He must love that thing more than his own family(which is not saying much). I can only imagine that he would be left a broken shell of a pig if Meigh was able to gallop away with it.


----------



## Niggernerd (Yesterday at 12:19 AM)

I give it a year and a half or after 2 black eyes and pushed off some rickety mexican stairway


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Yesterday at 12:20 AM)

Midnight Cooking said:


> If the trophy was left behind, we would have either heard of Harry destroying it like the belt, or we would have seen it up on ebay. He must love that thing more than his own family(which is not saying much). I can only imagine that he would be left a broken shell of a pig if Meigh was able to gallop away with it.


Ha, that's wicked sad. This man left his mother's remains behind so he could tote the participation award (which he gave himself) around internationally? 

Ralph never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## Fatniggo1488 (Yesterday at 12:23 AM)

Going to say "forever" only because Ralph's probably only going to live a few more years which means she'll get everything he has instead of just 50% in a divorce.


----------



## StutterBox (Yesterday at 12:24 AM)

< 2 years but I honestly think before the end of 2023


----------



## Freezard (Yesterday at 8:23 AM)

I think she'll just wait for him to die and get all of his stuff rather than half.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Yesterday at 8:57 AM)

Ralph is living like a man who knows that he is going to be dead within 2 years.

Meigh's future is if anything more bleak. As far as I can tell, she has no friends or support, and nowhere to turn when things break down. In the long-term, she is dependant upon the forgiveness of her father and how willing he is to subject himself, and the more stable side of his family, to her degeneracy and poor taste in men.


----------



## Blitzsneed (Yesterday at 9:19 AM)

>Forever! This Is True Love, A-Log!
With the addition "Till death do us part", because Ralph will croak before a divorce takes place. I guarantee that Morris will disown the horse soon and there will no other option than the Gunt.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Yesterday at 9:40 AM)

I predict that Ralph ends up with a second partner, likely encouraged by his horse bride. He croaks at some point in the next 2-3 years and May and the 2nd chick end up in a feud that is messy enough to rival her vs her family.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Yesterday at 10:57 AM)

Pantsu will never divorce Ralph. She's had every opportunity under the sun to run away and has decided that she enjoys Ralph's sharts, Ralph's constant substance abuse, frequent cheating and daily verbal tirades.

If anyone will break up this unholy union, it'll be Ralph. Either by abandoning Pantsu in Mexico or dying.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Yesterday at 4:39 PM)

I've seen a lot of jokes around that the marriage won't last a week, but this presumes everyone involved is a rational agent. In reality, Pantsu is a deeply stupid woman who has no other options, and the marriage will therefore last until Ralph dies of fat.


----------



## DumbDude43 (Yesterday at 5:26 PM)

i think ralph will croak before divorce can happen


----------



## The Luigi Player (Yesterday at 5:53 PM)

11 minutes


----------



## 👑Duster King👑 (Yesterday at 6:13 PM)

He will probably die soon so I selected the "Ralphamale will leave her" option


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Yesterday at 7:50 PM)

Divorce? Pssssh despite my vote "Until Ralph Makes Enough Money"

Until she can no longer bear babies or another hooker comes along or Roz reaches puberty or "accidentally" beaten to death. Or broiled alive; many such cases of mothers "accidentally killing because of Post-Partum Depression" to deflect from Pedo/Ephebophilia.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Yesterday at 10:41 PM)

It's true that Harry not enabling her and paying for whatever she and the baby need might make her realize what a shitty life she has, but I still think she will either hang on for a long time, or Ralph will somehow force her to leave like he did with Faith by replacing her and making demands that he knows she can't live with. 
Either way, the end result is the same, Rozy will end living with Harry and Ralph's "you'll never see your grandkid" statements will be reversed like a Uno card, again.


----------



## Fully eshay skits bruh V3 (Yesterday at 10:49 PM)

Will Ralph divorce her if this tape is the real deal?


----------



## Catgirl Enthusiast (Yesterday at 10:49 PM)

Bout the time I show up with my knee knocker and tell her she can move into my house I own in America.  Ralph is nothing and has nothing besides his pride.


----------



## Catgirl Enthusiast (Yesterday at 10:50 PM)

Fully eshay skits bruh V3 said:


> Will Ralph divorce her if this tape is the real deal?


Hell no.  Meigh is the best looking woman he could ever hope to be with.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Today at 12:18 AM)

I say within the next 3-5 years, given @theralph's track record.


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Today at 2:06 AM)

In 3 years


----------

